# ByrdHouse Compressor



## K Pedals (Feb 16, 2020)

one of my favorite compressors


----------



## Barry (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice build


----------



## jstreetny (Jun 11, 2020)

How did you go about dialing in the trimpot?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 11, 2020)

Very clean!


----------



## cooder (Jun 12, 2020)

Excellent 'n tidy!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 12, 2020)

Easiest way to dial in the trim is to crank the controls on the pedal and without playing anything listen to the noise.  The noise is usually loudest at either end of the trimmer, but somewhere in the middle you'll find a fairly large sweet spot where the noise is the lowest.


----------

